# Saddler recommendations - Surrey



## FestiveFuzz (1 September 2014)

Hey folks,

Please can someone recommend me a saddler in the Surrey area that would be happy to come out and check the fit of my current GP and a dressage saddle I've just purchased. There's a possibility I may be looking to trade my GP for a more suitable saddle if it's not possible to tweak it, but ideally would like to avoid paying out for another saddle as the GP isn't even a year old yet.

Current saddler hasn't been very helpful and has said my GP is absolutely fine and there's no need for him to see me ride in it, despite the fact it moves all over the place when I ride and is sitting quite low on H's back so would quite like a second opinion as the saddle is affecting mine and H's way of going now. Instructor described H as feeling like driving a car with the handbrake on, yet when we tried him in a different saddle he felt a lot more free and less "sticky" so definitely think it's a saddle issue.

Thanks!


----------



## lazyfoxx (3 September 2014)

Hiya i use Monica Randall in Guilford. She's friendly helpful and professional in,a relaxed and caring manner. We recently had 4 horses checked only 1 required a different saddle and one had a reflock, we all had to get on our horses too ! Monica is also experienced with bitting and offered us all excellent bitting advice. The one she advised for my youngster has been great and my little girl is going vey well in it. Here is her contact details, i would reccommend her to anyone wanting a relaxed caring experienced person to see thier horse, and she doesn't charge for visit/ call out or even for the advice.

http://saddle-reflocking.co.uk/

Tel: 01483 382184


----------

